# Neuling sucht Anschluß !



## w_Lutti (12. August 2002)

Hallo Leute,
bin neu im Bike-Sport. Komme aus dem Neuwieder-Raum und fahre seit einem Jahr auf meinem Canyon durch die Gegend.
Will nicht mehr alleine fahren und suche Anschluß an ein Verein/oder Gruppe die 1-2 mal die Woche je 2-3 Stunden fährt.
Bin zwar schon ein Oldi von 53 Jahren, fahre aber ganz ordentlich mit. Wer kann mir Auskunft gebe, wo ich den entspechenden Kontakt bekommen kann.

Willi


----------



## LoonSky (14. August 2002)

Ähhm, ich kenn in unserer Gegend nur TV Arzheim *g* Oder die Freerider Wolfkopf, aber ich glaub da willst du nicht so richtig hin *g*

TV Arzheim = XC
Gruß,
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klaus Goerg (14. August 2002)

In Rengsdorf gibt es die Interessengemeinschaft MTB der Verbandsgemeinde Rengsdorf. Wir richten ein Wegenetz für MTB´s ein und fahren auch Touren. Die meisten von uns sind jenseits der 40. Also auch mit 53 kein Problem. 
Bei Interesse bitte bei mir melden.

Gruß

Klaus


----------



## Jens (15. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Klaus Goerg _
> *In Rengsdorf gibt es die Interessengemeinschaft MTB der Verbandsgemeinde Rengsdorf. Wir richten ein Wegenetz für MTB´s ein und fahren auch Touren. Die meisten von uns sind jenseits der 40. Also auch mit 53 kein Problem.
> Bei Interesse bitte bei mir melden.
> 
> ...



Hi Klaus, wo "schlingert" Ihr denn so rum? Ich komme aus Niederraden, ich hab in der Gegend schon des öffteren die Schilder bemerkt, sind die von der Interessengemeinschaft aufgehängt worden?

Ich bin zwar in der "lokalen" Selbsthilfegruppe der "Dash Ants "integriert, aber der müde Haufen kommt seltenst in die Gänge.

Na gut, es war ein harter Winter, und nun will bei einigen Rad-Kollegen der Nachwuchs auf die Welt gebracht werden, da fehlt halt die Zeit.
Ich bin in der glücklichen Situation, das mich meine Frau, trotz der zwei Hooligans, des öffteren wieder Fahren läßt.
Ich möchte den Eifel-Marathon, und den Wasgau mit fahren.
Zu meinem Alter kann ich sagen, daß ich an der 34 kratze.

Also, wenn Du ein schwarzes Trikot mit Ameise drauf und Starrbike drunter siehst, anquatschen.

Gruß, Jens


----------



## Jens (15. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Klaus Goerg _
> *In Rengsdorf gibt es die Interessengemeinschaft MTB der Verbandsgemeinde Rengsdorf. Wir richten ein Wegenetz für MTB´s ein und fahren auch Touren. Die meisten von uns sind jenseits der 40. Also auch mit 53 kein Problem.
> Bei Interesse bitte bei mir melden.
> 
> ...



Hi Klaus, wo "schlingert" Ihr denn so rum? Ich komme aus Niederraden, ich hab in der Gegend schon des öffteren die Schilder bemerkt, sind die von der Interessengemeinschaft aufgehängt worden?

Ich bin zwar in der "lokalen" Selbsthilfegruppe der "Dash Ants "integriert, aber der müde Haufen kommt seltenst in die Gänge.

Na gut, es war ein harter Winter, und nun will bei einigen Rad-Kollegen der Nachwuchs auf die Welt gebracht werden, da fehlt halt die Zeit.
Ich bin in der glücklichen Situation, das mich meine Frau, trotz der zwei Hooligans, des öffteren wieder Fahren läßt.
Ich möchte den Eifel-Marathon, und den Wasgau mit fahren.
Zu meinem Alter kann ich sagen, daß ich an der 34 kratze.

Also, wenn Du ein schwarzes Trikot mit Ameise drauf und Starrbike drunter siehst, anquatschen.

Gruß, Jens


----------



## Klaus Goerg (23. August 2002)

Hallo Jens,
wirst nach und nach auf weitere ausgeschilderte Strecken treffen.
Gefahren wird meist nach kurzer Absprache. 
Die Dash-Ants sind mir schon ein Begriff. War früher auch oft im Tretlager. 
Wenn du Interesse hast lade ich dich mal zu einem Treffen ein.
Findet in unregelmäßigen Abständen mal abends statt.

Gruß

Klaus


----------

